

Collection of mathematics blogs - timf
http://www.mathblogging.org/bytype

======
klondikered
There's also a good list here:

[http://wiki.henryfarrell.net/wiki/index.php/Mathematics/Stat...](http://wiki.henryfarrell.net/wiki/index.php/Mathematics/Statistics#Number_Theory_.28math.NT.29)

~~~
billswift
That is a very good source, I have had it in my bookmarks for some time. For
this site, I have no idea how good it is, all I get is: "Over Quota

"This Google App Engine application is temporarily over its serving quota.
Please try again later. "

------
lvh
I'm somewhat surprised there's zero articles about the latest supposed P?=NP
proof by Romanov. Not that I believe it to be correct, but I would expect some
people to at least casually review it.

~~~
archgoon
Not really. Why should you 'casually' review it? It still takes about as much
time and effort to 'casually' review something and come to a conclusion about
it that you're willing to write about and stamp your name on, as it does to do
it 'properly'.

Here's a post by Scott Aaronson from the last time something like this
happened.

<http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=456>

------
__Joker
Is there something like this for physics ?

------
sgt
Wow, that's interesting.

